# Sunset offshore



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

The sunset offshore tonight i thought would be a nice picture. Pity im balls at taking picture though



















Now just to wait for sun rise

Mon the nightshift!!!!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of the Sunrise


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I dunno mate those pics look really stunning to me, dont often see that in Scotland.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mate, i don't envy you being offshore.

But, that view would make it worth it for a little while.


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics!

Just a small bit of advice, when taking landscape pics make sure the horizion is level 

Must have been a great place to watch the sun set/rise tho!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nice pics there fella.
you,ve got a keen eye to spot that the horizon was not level [adam]


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Liking the pics, love sunrises and sunsets.

Watch for keeping the horizons level, its something I do wrong all the time so its pot kettle black from me, but worth noting anyway


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice photos mate, it's not something we would all be able to see.:thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


Maxtor.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful. The 2nd one down on the 'sunrise' pics is my fave :argie: :argie:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Cheers guys, Like i said im pretty balls at taking pic's but i thought these came out alright.

They were taken from a Cannon IXUS 60


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice pics,

What rig you on?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

You have too much time on your hands min.:lol::lol:
Looks like decent weather out there just now. You on the Bravo?

EDIT: Just had a look at the flare stack. Yip, your on the Bravo.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

steve8582 said:


> Nice pics,
> 
> What rig you on?


Brae Bravo:thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> You have too much time on your hands min.:lol::lol:
> Looks like decent weather out there just now. You on the Bravo?
> 
> EDIT: Just had a look at the flare stack. Yip, your on the Bravo.


Not got much time on my hands, pretty busy just now...still got time for D.W though


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

sanchez said:


> Not got much time on my hands, pretty busy just now...still got time for D.W though


Nice!! You hame on Friday yeah??


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------

